# Skin Rash - Looking for Advice



## bschauer (Feb 21, 2008)

This weekend we took the dogs camping (they could go where they wanted and I could not always see what they were getting into, they also spent alot of time in the water). Today I noticed that Cody has some sort of skin rash. It's about the size as a stick of gum (not Trident) 

I cleaned it this morning but when I got back home from work I noticed that the skin is crusted over, kind of like a mucus crust. Cody is not acting like he usually does, just laying around... and not in his usual spots.

He licks, chews, and itches the rash (not constantly, but frequently). Any thoughts on the best way to treat the rash? Suppose it requires a visit to the vet?

Thanks in advance for any ideas / suggestions.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Clean it well, and apply either Benedryl Spray, or, Calamine. It sounds like either a bug bite (or series of bites) or a contact dermatitis - often from grasses, etc. The other possibilty, and I don't know where you are located, is "swimmers itch". A HUGE problem in our area at certain times during the summer, in more inland lakes and ponds.

If it remains localized, treat it as above for 3-5 days and if it doesn't go away, call the vet, OR, if it spreads call the vet right away.


----------



## bschauer (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Benedryl Spray... the same stuff I've been spraying on all my bug bites from the weekend? Or is there a pet version?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Human stuff. I use it for my crew too


----------

